# Warning! Do not buy houses in italy in the marches region



## thetruth (Jan 16, 2012)

In Italy, in the Marches region, where in recent years the real-estate market had been rising, local people have unfortunately and sadly speculated in selling their houses to British and American people unaware of the real property prices. Poor foreigners!
Today they are realizing they have paid from five to eight times the real value of their properties.

Nowadays, those who will try to resell their properties, in this particular historical and economical period, they will find themselves in serious difficulties first in finding potential buyers; in any case, they will certainly have a great loss hardly recoverable.

Perhaps the unwary foreigners did not know the Italian byword "IT’S BETTER A DEAD IN THE HOUSE THAN AN INHABITANT OF THE MARCHES AT THE DOOR" to point out the greed of Marches people who have been persisting in this “sin” for centuries!


----------



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think you can apply that to anywhere and not only le marche. In the USA,UK,Italia,France depending on location the prices several years ago were highly inflated. better to blame the many buyers who bought without thinking and caused the prices to go up in the first place. You cannot blame people for getting the going rate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lindanoto63 said:


> I think you can apply that to anywhere and not only le marche. In the USA,UK,Italia,France depending on location the prices several years ago were highly inflated. better to blame the many buyers who bought without thinking and caused the prices to go up in the first place. You cannot blame people for getting the going rate.


Spain, too


----------

